# Another one



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, Long time reader, first time poster. Having used the Gaggia Classic for almost 10 years and making really bad coffee with it I stumbled upon this forum. My coffee is not that bad anymore, thanks to you guys.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK yvv

Looks like you have a decent setup.

How often do you use your Espro?


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

Not very often. The Espro and Aeropress are my travel companions. I think I would need a better grinder than Porlex to get the best from the Espro because the taste is, well,rough and muddy so I always add milk. The Pharos is used for espresso only as it cumbersome enough even without endless adjustments, but I like the grind a lot.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

Not very often. It's used as my travel setup. The Porlex is probably not the best grinder for it. I feel there is a lot of potential in the method. Have to try it with the Pharos one day.


----------

